
Show HN: Geeki – a Reddit alternative in HN and Twitter style - Elect2
https://www.geeki.org/
======
Elect2
Like Reddit, anyone can create forums, post links, text, photos, comment and
vote. Difference is that there are only forum-level profile pages. No
/u/username. Only /forum1/u/username, or /forum2/u/username, etc. This design
is to prevent others from easily spying you by watching what forums you have
joined and what posts you have made on other forums.

Like HN, Forum menu is made of "hot","new","comments","ask". There seem to be
a common problem in many Reddit forums: Photo/video submissions are more
likely to be upvoted and as a result the "hot" pages were filled with media
posts. Many valuable discussions are hard to see. Thanks to HN I found a
solution to solve this problem. It is to simply add a "Ask" tab on the top
menu to show all discussion posts. All posts start with "Ask:" go to that tab.
We didn't use "discussion" tab because we think the line between a media post
and an "ask" is more clear than a "discussion".

Like Twitter, post listing is in News Feed style, showing more details when we
browsing. We want to allow low-effort content, means you can post status,
memes, etc, as long as they are on-topic in the forums.

Geeki is now launching beta. Any advice and suggestions will be greatly
appreciated!

------
fiatjaf
Ok, it may seem a good idea to mix everything and create a new product. Maybe
it is. The problem is the network effect, how to overcome it? How to get
people into a site without any people? Very hard.

I don't like the idea, however.

------
bernardhalas
I was never too much into Reddit. But I liked Geeki. I'd prefer to fine-tune
categories and I can imagine way more programming and IT pro categories
myself.

